# sold out to China used to be KnitPicks was USA



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

https://globenewswire.com/news-release/2017/02/27/928066/0/en/Blue-Point-and-Premier-Needle-Arts-Are-Tight-Knit-with-Crafts-Americana-Group-Inc.html


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't see Knit Picks mentioned in the article. The main company, Blue Point, is based out of Utah.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.craftsamericana.com/about.cfm CraftsAmericana owns KnitPicks


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Bummer.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

yup


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago posted on Ravelry. It's sad and I don't know what it means for the company in the long run. Right now they still seem to be the same old Knit Picks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This was reported on a different thread. In the past many have complained about knitpick needles, but found the defective needles were replaced without a hassle. Now it seems to replace needles a receipt is sometimes needed. Several have reported the quality of the yarn is not what it once was. 
Their yarn use to be topnotch.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It seems that Blue Point is an investment company only. The paragraph below does not state any change to Knit Picks or Crafts America.

"Premier Needle Arts is the parent company of Handi Quilter, Superior Threads, Quilt Pro Systems and Crafts Americana Group. To best serve their customers, each of the brands and companies *will continue to operate under their independent entities, existing management, locations, structures and go-to-market strategies."*


----------



## honeybeebe (Apr 15, 2017)

I got my first set of Knit Picks circulars in the mail yesterday and they were stamped made in China in several areas. So far I don't love them, but I don't hate them either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's sad, both KnitPicks & Connecting Threads have great products & service. I wonder how things will change.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Has someone told POTUS?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

honeybeebe said:


> I got my first set of Knit Picks circulars in the mail yesterday and they were stamped made in China in several areas. So far I don't love them, but I don't hate them either.


That's nothing new. Their needles have been made in China for quite a few years now.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I fell out of love with Knit Picks some time ago when their so called customer service person was most unhelpful. That's cost them more than one order from me and I doubt I'll be ordering from them again. I can find yarn I like for less money and much prefer Knitter's Pride needles.


----------



## janethugg (Aug 31, 2013)

Guess I don't know enough about the financial world or how to interpret this article, but I see no mention of Knit-Picks or how it is involved. Still looks like there is a USA presence to whatever is happening.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Why NOT follow the lead of the POTUS ???

Harummppphhhh...

*MAKE AMERICA CHINA GREAT !!!*
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> It seems that Blue Point is an investment company only. The paragraph below does not state any change to Knit Picks or Crafts America.
> 
> "Premier Needle Arts is the parent company of Handi Quilter, Superior Threads, Quilt Pro Systems and Crafts Americana Group. To best serve their customers, each of the brands and companies *will continue to operate under their independent entities, existing management, locations, structures and go-to-market strategies."*


That's usually what they say at the beginning of a takeover, but it generally doesn't last very long.
__________


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

My question is this: Other than purchasing from an independent person; which company is strictly US based?


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope this isn't the same as most of these kinds of "merger/buy-outs." Usually, the new company does nothing but mess up a good thing. "New and Improved" is seldom either one.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My question is this: Other than purchasing from an independent person; which company is strictly US based?


I'd like to know the answer to this also.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> My question is this: Other than purchasing from an independent person; which company is strictly US based?


Brooklyn Tweed and Brown Sheep are two. Red Heart also comes to mind as most of their Super Saver line is produced in America. I'm sure there's more but not all that many more. America doesn't produce as much yarn as they once did.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My question is this: Other than purchasing from an independent person; which company is strictly US based?


Brown Sheep Yarn is an American company.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I will wait and see if the quality of the yarn drops. I have hope that perhaps they are trying to improve their appearance to the world by being represented by quality names. I know it's a strain these days, but keep the faith.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

...until someone figures out a way to increase profit by cutting back on quality and customer service....."just an investment company" is no guarantee that nothing will change, but usually means the changes happen after the initial publicity dies down and we attention-span-deficient folks will be on to the next scandal/outrage/horrible event.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a shame :sm03:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Made in USA....nice yarn...I use frequently

Kraemer Yarns: Our Yarn
Providing a selection of the finest quality knitting and felting yarns, made right here in Nazareth, Pennsylvania. Welcome to Kraemer Yarns.
[Search domain www.kraemeryarns.com] kraemeryarns.com/yarn/
Kraemer Yarns - Home
The premier source for Kraemer Yarns product purchases and other . home,index
[Search domain kraemeryarns.shptron.com] kraemeryarns.shptron.com
More result


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

henhouse2011 said:


> Made in USA....nice yarn...I use frequently
> 
> Kraemer Yarns: Our Yarn
> Providing a selection of the finest quality knitting and felting yarns, made right here in Nazareth, Pennsylvania. Welcome to Kraemer Yarns.
> ...


Oh yes! Kraemer Yarns! I've tried several of their yarns and liked them. If you shop through their website, it's free shipping in the US. Join their mailing list and they sometimes throw a 20% off coupon your way.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, i just look at it as knitpicks is still knitpicks only the parent company ownership is changing and their management is not. I have never been treated badly through knitpicks I consider it smart on their part to ask questions to find out what the consumer is dissatisfied with sometimes unless you call it may sound rude in an email because we often read things into the email not intended to be there because we can't read facial features hear voice qualities etc I find that knit picks is the best bang for my buck with making gypsycreams toys which I love and find very stress reducing the color range is good and since I can't get sportweight with any reliability from walmart hobbylobby is not on the beaten path I work with what I have to work with as do many others....you get what you pay for number 1 and number 2 we form opinions based on experiences good or bad I don't think someone's opinion is wrong because it is different from mine just different have a great day!


----------



## mainely (Mar 7, 2013)

How do I purchase the jane Austin shawl? Been looking for this style.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mainely said:


> How do I purchase the jane Austin shawl? Been looking for this style.


* Jane Austen Shawl
by Wendy Lewis*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jane-austen-shawl


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I don't see Knit Picks mentioned in the article. The main company, Blue Point, is based out of Utah.


Knit Picks is shown on the bottom of the page where all their companies are listed--it is definitely included.


----------

